# Poisoned tree??



## TREETX (Dec 4, 2003)

Can you tell if a tree was poisoned?? Any tell tale signs??

The trees are already dead.

5 acre plot in a highly zoned area. Conveniently dead trees right where the 2 structures are to be built.

I am contracted by landowner. City/zoning commitee had #1 or #2 ASCA guy (in TX) out today (heard from neighbors).

Any way to know if they were assasinated??

Leafless and graveyard dead now.

Looking for experienced opinion. Saw hicks need not reply.


----------



## rumination (Dec 4, 2003)

I remember that when the Treaty Oak was poisoned in Austin, the a$$hole who did it just dumped gallons of herbicide around the base of the tree. It might be worth taking a soil sample and having it tested by an agricultural extension agent for agricultural chemical concentrations.

How's the Treaty Oak doing these days? I haven't seen it for about four years now.


----------



## rumination (Dec 4, 2003)

I know this is totally off topic, but this is a pretty cool website for those Texans out there. I found it while doing research on the Treaty Oak.

http://www.texasescapes.com/TexasHistory/TexasHistoricTrees.htm


----------



## Stumper (Dec 4, 2003)

Lab analysis of tissue might be revealing. Just looking at dead trees.... I don't know. When they are still alive symptoms provide clues but dead is a more monochromatic picture. Brian's suggestion to look for wounds is on target but if they aren't present it doesn't rule anything out.


----------



## Nickrosis (Dec 4, 2003)

I disagree about the soil tests. It's not easy to test for organophosphates because they break down so quickly. With exposure to UV rays and the elements, some are broken down beyond recognition within 24 hours. Those that do stick around don't last much longer in their initial state. You could test for the products they break into, but that would probably inconclusive as well. 

Round-Up breaks down really well. Cambistat binds to the soil....hey...maybe they OD'd on Cambistat in an effort to keep the trees around in light of the construction. See if the landowner remembers shelling out thousands of dollars for the treatment. OK, ban me for the night, I'm getting punchy. 






Nickrosis


----------



## ORclimber (Dec 4, 2003)

Pirone gives an example in his book where a trunk was girdled just under the soil. The "experts" that didn't dig were going to blame the dead tree on a broken gas pipe.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TREETX _
> * Saw hicks need not reply. *



Why are you asking here then?


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Dec 4, 2003)

Get hold of Horatio at CSI:Austin or Columbo. Either will be able to do some sleuthing and find an answer.

You might be able to detect a soil drench by smelling some of the soil. Do it near the dead trees and then near the live ones. In the end, a tissue and soil test will probably be the definitve way to go.

Tom


----------



## TREETX (Dec 4, 2003)

Thanks for the speedy replies. Some good tips. Haven't sniffed the soil. I think they were killed 1+ year ago.

One tree has signs of where Mauget style injectors were used. It is easy to see because rocks prevented injections at/below soil level.

I am just being contracted to do a bit of clearing (hide the bodies). Mean while the city council and zoning committee have their own investigations going on...... I am OUT!!

Ok, so what if the trees on this undeveloped property were killed?? What now? Can you prove it was the owner? What if the owner was framed by a neighbor not wanting a new house in his view?

I am meeting with the ASCA guy today and will find out more about this drama.

Thanks again....even you saw hicks


----------



## t6140p (Dec 4, 2003)

Who would, or could inject every tree in a 5 acre site. Sounds like a serious soil problem. Only investigation will tell.

T


----------



## TREETX (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by t6140p _
> *Who would, or could inject every tree in a 5 acre site. Sounds like a serious soil problem. Only investigation will tell.
> 
> T *



T- Letters make words, words make sentences......... 



> *5 acre plot in a highly zoned area. Conveniently dead trees right where the 2 structures are to be built.*


----------

